# Getting bored with my phone..



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I basically only run Liquid AOSP on my phone as its by far the best ROM, and I would use MIUI if MMS worked, but seeing as the new Liquid ROMs take awhile to come out I find myself really bored...are there any new ROMS out, preferably AOSP that are worth running over Liquid? If so I am going to try this setup: http://mycolorscreen.com/2011/12/09/multihome/


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm on a new Rom every day or so. Keep about 8 nandroids ready to go. Miui is great, mms isn't a big deal. Ibolt, while no longer updated is awesome also. Thunderstick Bareback is decent as well as the jdknocoast Rom. I still have a working ics nandroid also that fun to play with, wifi only.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bill3508 said:


> I'm on a new Rom every day or so. Keep about 8 nandroids ready to go. Miui is great, mms isn't a big deal. Ibolt, while no longer updated is awesome also. Thunderstick Bareback is decent as well as the jdknocoast Rom. I still have a working ics nandroid also that fun to play with, wifi only.


Yea I wish bootmanager worked by nandroid backups work too haha


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

CC268 said:


> So I basically only run Liquid AOSP on my phone as its by far the best ROM, and I would use MIUI if MMS worked, but seeing as the new Liquid ROMs take awhile to come out I find myself really bored...are there any new ROMS out, preferably AOSP that are worth running over Liquid? If so I am going to try this setup: http://mycolorscreen.com/2011/12/09/multihome/


Have you tried liquid non sense 1.0? It gives you the best of aosp mixed with some sense. Shiftao5p is very nice too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

droid future said:


> Have you tried liquid non sense 1.0? It gives you the best of aosp mixed with some sense. Shiftao5p is very nice too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I used to run Shift a lot that was always a good rom and i havent tried liquid nonsense


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

get an iPhone 4s. trust me . screw the thunderbolt. from a true long time android geek .


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

m0d3rndayhippie said:


> get an iPhone 4s. trust me . screw the thunderbolt. from a true long time android geek .


For the ultimate in boredom that is good advice.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know what to suggest liquid gingerbread has actually stopped me from swapping roms at all since 3.2 came out, it's much better and so much faster than any sense based rom.
I don't think I'll flash again until some usable ICS builds start coming out.
and for the person suggesting an iphone 4s thats about the worst advice ever for a flash addict, basically boils down to
Bored with the constant rom updates that Android provides, switch to an IOS where you can't meaningfully change the interface.
I used to be an iphone user, then I wised up and got an android. I'd never trade my thunderbolt for a boring iphone


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Bill3508 said:


> For the ultimate in boredom that is good advice.


Bu you can talk to Siri! Seriously though, when I get bored I look for cheap games. This 10 cent app thing is awesome. Doodle Jump and Age of Zombies. This is too fantastic!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> I don't know what to suggest liquid gingerbread has actually stopped me from swapping roms at all since 3.2 came out, it's much better and so much faster than any sense based rom.
> I don't think I'll flash again until some usable ICS builds start coming out.
> and for the person suggesting an iphone 4s thats about the worst advice ever for a flash addict, basically boils down to
> Bored with the constant rom updates that Android provides, switch to an IOS where you can't meaningfully change the interface.
> I used to be an iphone user, then I wised up and got an android. I'd never trade my thunderbolt for a boring iphone


Try liquid nonsense...youd be suprised at how fast it is.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Try liquid nonsense...youd be suprised at how fast it is.


I may try that! I think whats been getting me lately is my lack of knowledge in themeing, I find myself getting really frustrated when trying to do simple stuff on MIUI, I can't seem to find any guides on how to theme things...while I love android I will say I hate the stock look of ROMS so I spend hours on customizing, etc, but it just becomes frustrating. If I had an upgrade an iphone would maybe be an option for me as it already looks great

I will say yes an iphone is boring, but I mean I would love to have something I can just keep stock and have it look super clean, if I could figure out how to theme I might feel different. And actually the only thing I wish I could do is put custom icons in the status bar for the carrier logo, 4g,3g symbols, etc....how do i do that??


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm planning on making a guide on how to do it its pretty simple but if you wanna do it now it's posted in the vicious screenshot thread maybe 10 15 pages back I'll link it when I get a chance


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> Bu you can talk to Siri! Seriously though, when I get bored I look for cheap games. This 10 cent app thing is awesome. Doodle Jump and Age of Zombies. This is too fantastic!


Yea, since I settled on Liquid AOSP, I've been doing this really odd thing with my phone, called using it instead of constantly flashing roms and restoring apps, setting up homescreens and widgets.
It's fun, I'm a bit of an app addict as well as a flash addict. I have around 200 installed on my phone at the moment.


----------



## jbeitel (Aug 17, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I may try that! I think whats been getting me lately is my lack of knowledge in themeing, I find myself getting really frustrated when trying to do simple stuff on MIUI, I can't seem to find any guides on how to theme things...while I love android I will say I hate the stock look of ROMS so I spend hours on customizing, etc, but it just becomes frustrating. If I had an upgrade an iphone would maybe be an option for me as it already looks great
> 
> I will say yes an iphone is boring, but I mean I would love to have something I can just keep stock and have it look super clean, if I could figure out how to theme I might feel different. And actually the only thing I wish I could do is put custom icons in the status bar for the carrier logo, 4g,3g symbols, etc....how do i do that??


Here is a miui theme I made for myself. I really think you will like it. Put in on SD card under miui/theme and go to themes and apply it.
https://www.box.net/shared/tp1qjraz2j5eb4k60mz8


----------



## oogabooga912666 (Jul 26, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I may try that! I think whats been getting me lately is my lack of knowledge in themeing, I find myself getting really frustrated when trying to do simple stuff on MIUI, I can't seem to find any guides on how to theme things...while I love android I will say I hate the stock look of ROMS so I spend hours on customizing, etc, but it just becomes frustrating. If I had an upgrade an iphone would maybe be an option for me as it already looks great
> 
> I will say yes an iphone is boring, but I mean I would love to have something I can just keep stock and have it look super clean, if I could figure out how to theme I might feel different. And actually the only thing I wish I could do is put custom icons in the status bar for the carrier logo, 4g,3g symbols, etc....how do i do that??


Have you tried uot kitchen if an idiot like me can figure it out anyone can


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks for the responses guys! I will look into this stuff over winter break, im a bit busy with finals and packing my stuff up


----------



## Skynyrd420 (Jun 23, 2011)

Eternity rom FTW! infectedrom.com ...best development, best rom specific forum, best support...the rom isnt AOSP, but, it is smooth as a playboy bunnies tushy and when sense is removed it is ungodly....give it a whirl man, you will love it...trust me, i was an AOSP whore and now i havnt put anything on my daily driver since...


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Skynyrd420 said:


> Eternity rom FTW! infectedrom.com ...best development, best rom specific forum, best support...the rom isnt AOSP, but, it is smooth as a playboy bunnies tushy and when sense is removed it is ungodly....give it a whirl man, you will love it...trust me, i was an AOSP whore and now i havnt put anything on my daily driver since...


I tried eternity rom and with rosie it was extremely slow...with LPP or ADW EX it wasnt bad but definitely not AOSP status


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

jbeitel said:


> Here is a miui theme I made for myself. I really think you will like it. Put in on SD card under miui/theme and go to themes and apply it.
> https://www.box.net/shared/tp1qjraz2j5eb4k60mz8


I really want to try but it downloads as a bin theme app doesn't see it


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

c2thej said:


> I really want to try but it downloads as a bin theme app doesn't see it


Rename it?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Eternity was slow when I first flashed it to... But for some reason it was clocked at 185/894


----------



## jbeitel (Aug 17, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Rename it?


its not a bin, its an mtz. that is the suffix for miui themes.


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

m0d3rndayhippie said:


> get an iPhone 4s. trust me . screw the thunderbolt. from a true long time android geek .


 troll much?


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

jbeitel said:


> its not a bin, its an mtz. that is the suffix for miui themes.


Ya the file is just a long sequence of numbers and letters with a .bin extention


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

oogabooga912666 said:


> Have you tried uot kitchen if an idiot like me can figure it out anyone can


Just glancing at this it looks incredible, I had no idea you could make your own theme like this! however the one thing I want to do I cant do on there ahaha


----------

